# Late 1700's Early 1800's figures



## Mike Paterson (Dec 27, 2007)

Back asking again if anyone knows of a source for non-military figures based upon the above time period. Figures need to be 2.5 to 3.0 inches (1/24-1/22.5) I am planning on using them as docents for a theme park based upon this time period. I have a fife and drum team of 8 figures and now need shop keepers, black smiths etc. Think Colonial Williamsburgh.


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Mike, are you familiar with the Preiser figures?

http://stores.ebay.com/ZUG-MEISTER-TRAINS/Preiser-1-22-5-Figures-G-/_i.html?_fsub=3&_sid=44667048&_trksid=p4634.c0.m322


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

There is a standard set of four figures that come with LGB starter sets. There are two gents with top hats and ladies in long dresses and decorative hats, They are not the finest in detail and aprox 2.7"~3" to top of head.
The link below shows two of them.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/G-Scale-LGB-Card-Shark-And-Dance-Hall-Girl-L-N-Condition-/121929651071?hash=item1c6392d37f:g:4N8AAOSw~bFWFn8G

Andrew


----------



## Ironton (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Mike,

Looking for figures in non-popular eras can be quite challenging. Unless somebody is going to be picking them up and inspecting them very closely they do not have to be that accurate.

Have you thought about choosing some figures that are dressed close to what you want. Then wielding a small paintbrush can alter the effect to what you want. A little more effort with a knife and some glue can also do wonders. Hope you find some figures you can use.


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Take a look at these.


http://www.reindeerpass.com/figures-2.aspx


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

what scale are these? 1:22.5?


----------



## Mike Paterson (Dec 27, 2007)

This may second post. Thank you all for your reply. Yes I am familiar with LGB, Piko etc. I regularly take these and similar brands and treat them to modifications with Dremel, saw, knife etc. Modifying 1750-1800 fancy dressed women figures are reasonably easy, it is the simple every day dress that I find difficult. Male shop keepers and trades men are a different story as the britches are typically 3/4 length, waist coats are common head gear is 3 corner hats, and all garments are quite simple in style.


----------

